# New Found Glory



## sivakumar (Jul 29, 2009)

New Found Glory Songs are highly imagined these songs contains lot of information related to real life. one of the best song of his hits is Belated.
http://www.song-list.net/newfoundglory/belated/tracks

some part this song lyric is

I've never felt so bad in my entire life
But this time i did it to myself
What do u expect from me?
I did it
So what do u expect from me

Let go of my hand
Is it time to go?
I'm not ready to turn my back on you yet
I'm not going to let you down
Let you down


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Okay, what does "New Found Glory" have to do with classical music?


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*The Oxford Dictionary of Music*

They do not appear to be listed in any authentic classical music reference books. I think they call this Punk Rock? I just want to make sure I have not missed any composers of good music.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

kg4fxg said:


> They do not appear to be listed in any authentic classical music reference books. I think they call this Punk Rock? I just want to make sure I have not missed any composers of good music.


You won't find good music in "New Found Glory" that's for sure.


----------

